# Interior Teaser



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks nice, man.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

red interiors are beast


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Looks nice, man.


Are you going to make it out to the meet to see it in person? You never replied to PM haha


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Are you going to make it out to the meet to see it in person? You never replied to PM haha


What date is it again? My speaking engagements are filling up my summer quickly and I'm all over the **** place.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> What date is it again? My speaking engagements are filling up my summer quickly and I'm all over the **** place.


This saturday, check the meet-up thread for more details on where to meet and where we're going to.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> This saturday, check the meet-up thread for more details on where to meet and where we're going to.


I'll have to catch the next one. I'll be down in temecula.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Sweet! I wish I had more time and money to do more things with mine :/ or time and money to go to a meet...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I really hate you dirty dogs with all of that wicked weather out west ,I can not stand these long midwest winters.
I have to get these old bones òf mine back out there in the west , hope fully this time next year! Gonna jump off of the XXX bridge in Folsom you game smurf.miss all of the most incredible places .. and my old stomping grounds the wind surfing ,the .mavericks most of all..


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Smurfenstein-

Looks great! 

There's another post on how to remove the pieces, but how about some tips for gluing the new leatherette to the pieces and trimming them to look so professional? 

Is this a DIY Mod for a guy that doesn't have access to a upolstery shop? Could I get materials online? Everyone talks about leatherette, maybe it is avalible online or locally. I just don't know any upolstery shops nearby. There would be no sewing in this, just thinking of trying to obtain the materials to give it a try.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

carbon02 said:


> Smurfenstein-
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> ...


I'm doing the work at my uncle's shop, and he simply stretched the vinyl over the trim pieces and stapled it down, and when putting it back in the door handle holds it up against the backing enough where you cant see a crack. I'm probably going to go back and put a bead of glue later just to make it more solid, but we didn't use any.

As for doing it yourself, its up to you if you want to tackle the job, and it is doable, but I went to my uncle's shop for a reason lol.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

Smurfenstein- if I could afford it, I would hire you as a design consultant for my cruze- you have awesome ideas for a killer ride!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Smurf I do believe you have found your calling.......


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

went and bought plasti dip.
cheapman interior mods ftw,going all black.Looks good smurf


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking good Smurf!

Will be waiting for that video lol


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

20131pz69 said:


> Smurfenstein- if I could afford it, I would hire you as a design consultant for my cruze- you have awesome ideas for a killer ride!!


Seeing as you live in So-Cal I can easily help you out. I already have a couple other ideas/color schemes in mind, I just need a hook up for cheap paint/body work (which I might have soon )



brian v said:


> Smurf I do believe you have found your calling.......


If I could fine a couple more sponsors, my entire life would be making show quality cars. But until then, its all out of pocket and spent on my only car haha.

Also, as a side note, in the next month or two I'm getting my headrests re-upholstered with a custom embroidery in red. It wont be until then that my interior will finally be done lol.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> If I could fine a couple more sponsors,


this,
I still think its more fun to tell people its my first car and i work minimum wage to pay for my addiction


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> this,
> I still think its more fun to tell people its my first car and i work minimum wage to pay for my addiction


All the mods i've done was payed for by my allowance, and birthday/christmas money. Oh mama if only I had a job to help fund it lol.


----------

